# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  megophrys nasuta

## Maharg

Now, im aware that this isnt technically a "Pacman" frog. Its clearly a different Genus, BUT it is a "Horned Frog".
Its also reffered to as the Malayan Horned Frog or Long Nosed Horned Frog. It looks exactly like a Cornuta, but skinnier. Apparently they can get pretty big, around 7.5 inches for females. Has anyone ever kept this frog? Is its care similar to Pacman Horned Frogs?

If a Mod wants to move this to a different section thats fine. If you saw this frog and its uncanny resemblance to Cornuta tho, you would know why I posted ot here. They are for sale at a pet store and I really want one.

----------


## Brett

BOOM.

Malaysian Horned Frogs

----------


## Maharg

Thanks Brett. I have read that article but I prefer forums because I can possibly talk to someone with personal experience with the frog.

----------


## Brett

Well you could message 1beataway if she still uses the forum. She's got a M. nasuta. I almost bought one at a reptile show, having done some research on them, but I haven't had any actual experience.

----------


## mikesfrogs

I have had these guys before. They are really neat frogs. If you can get them soon as they are imported they will do well. The biggest female I have seen was 5 in.





> Now, im aware that this isnt technically a "Pacman" frog. Its clearly a different Genus, BUT it is a "Horned Frog".
> Its also reffered to as the Malayan Horned Frog or Long Nosed Horned Frog. It looks exactly like a Cornuta, but skinnier. Apparently they can get pretty big, around 7.5 inches for females. Has anyone ever kept this frog? Is its care similar to Pacman Horned Frogs?
> 
> If a Mod wants to move this to a different section thats fine. If you saw this frog and its uncanny resemblance to Cornuta tho, you would know why I posted ot here. They are for sale at a pet store and I really want one.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Now, im aware that this isnt technically a "Pacman" frog. Its clearly a different Genus, BUT it is a "Horned Frog".
> Its also reffered to as the Malayan Horned Frog or Long Nosed Horned Frog. It looks exactly like a Cornuta, but skinnier. Apparently they can get pretty big, around 7.5 inches for females. Has anyone ever kept this frog? Is its care similar to Pacman Horned Frogs?
> 
> If a Mod wants to move this to a different section thats fine. If you saw this frog and its uncanny resemblance to Cornuta tho, you would know why I posted ot here. They are for sale at a pet store and I really want one.


Lol! Doesnt count as a Pacman Graham. Now i have to do more work and move your thread. They're not the same and go in the other frogs and toads section.

----------


## Maharg

Sorry I didnt realize it was a difficult process to move a thread. Apologies. I put it there because if I got one I needed to make the decision quick. They are pretty rare in pet stores here and I wanted to see how their care compared to that of a Pacman since they will be going into a room thats heated to Pacmans comfort levels, and the Pacman page gets 10 times the traffic of "Other Frogs and Toads". Maybe I should have titled it something like "South American Horned Toad Husbandry vs Malayan Horned Toad Husbandry"

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Sorry I didnt realize it was a difficult process to move a thread. Apologies. I put it there because if I got one I needed to make the decision quick. They are pretty rare in pet stores here and I wanted to see how their care compared to that of a Pacman since they will be going into a room thats heated to Pacmans comfort levels, and the Pacman page gets 10 times the traffic of "Other Frogs and Toads". Maybe I should have titled it something like "South American Horned Toad Husbandry vs Malayan Horned Toad Husbandry"


I'm just giving you a hard time Lol! It's easily done. These are very awesome frogs.

Here's an article Namio found a while back.

http://www.reptilechannel.com/frogs-...ned-frogs.aspx

----------


## Lija

:lol: :lol: :lol: same mistake Graham for me, also posted in pacman section, are you getting one too? :lol:

----------


## Maharg

Yes Lija, of course I am!!! Lol

----------


## Lija

> Yes Lija, of course I am!!! Lol


:lol: J&J shouldn't get any fancy frogs or they all end up in our houses, have you seen their pacmans? i really really shouldn't have looked at them yesterday..... one baby so small and so green, still has tail but flew for my finger nevertheless... trying to convince myself it is a very bad idea to get another one, he is too small, i promised to myself no more frogs this year... :lol:

----------


## mikesfrogs

Now now. Those types of Promises are made to be broken. Lol

Sent from my LG-C800 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Mike is the Forum enabler.  :Wink:

----------

